# 2.1 mit integriertem headset anschluss?



## anthu (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo leute.
 Ich suche für meinen pc ein 2.1 boxensystem an dem man auch ein headset anschliessen kann.
welche wären da empfehlenswert?
hab mal bei amazon das logitech s-220 gesehen
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-S-220-2-1-Speaker-System/dp/B000QWFI9A/ref=sr_1_4?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1306687539&sr=1-4
taugt das was, gibts bessere?
preismäßig kanns bis 100euro gehen, mehr nicht.
wichtig ist halt der headset anschluß und das man da umschalten kann zwischen 2.1 boxen und headset
hab eine soundkarte creative x-fi music

mfg
anthu


----------



## svd (29. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht wären auch das "Edifier C2", bzw. "Edifier C2 Plus" was für dich.


----------



## anthu (30. Mai 2011)

habs mir angesehen, sehe da aber keinen headsetanschluss.
nur einen für kopfhörer.
fürs headset bräuchte ich ja einen kopfhörer- und micro-ausgang

mfg
anthu


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2011)

Ganz einfach: das Kabel für das Mic verlängerst Du einfach mit einem Kabel und schließt es direkt an die Soundkarte an. Das kannst Du dann einfach immer angsteckt lassen, oder aber - falls Du das Headset auch mal wegpacken willst - Du sorgst dafür, dass der Anschluss vom Verlängerungskabel auch in der Nähe der Box endet, wo der Kopfhöreranschluss ist. Dann kannst Du beide Stecker nah beieinanderliegend leicht ab/anstecken.

So ein Kabel in der Art: http://www.amazon.de/Philips-10-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-Audio-Verl%C3%A4ngerungskabel-Stecker-3/dp/B0014BKLQW/


----------



## anthu (30. Mai 2011)

so ähnlich hab ichs ja derzeit mit den 2boxen.

möchte aber etwas ordnung und ne klare kabelführung am schreibtisch haben, deshalb dachte ich über ein 2.1 system nach wo man kopfhörer und micro reistecken kann.
den gedanken, an der box die micro verlängerung anzubringen (kleben,schrauben,..) hab ich deshalb verworfen weils auch nach etwas geordnet aussehen sollte.

mfg
anthu


----------



## svd (30. Mai 2011)

Ah, mein Fehler. Hab bei Headset jetzt nur an Kopfhörer gedacht.

Ja, ist nicht so einfach, eines mit durchgeschliffenem Mikrofoneingang zu finden.
Spontan wäre mir nur Logitechs G-51 (5.1 System) eingefallen.

Das "Speed-Link Forza" zB. kann das aber auch. 
Am kabelgebundenen Lautstärkeregler befinden sich 2 Buchsen für 3.5mm Klinkenstecker. 
Eine für die Kopfhörer, die zweite wird, je nachdem, wo du das dazugehörige Kabel hinten am PC einsteckst (Line-In oder Mic), zum Auxiliary-, bzw. Mikrofoneingang.

Aber wenn dir die Logitech S220 reichen, warum nicht. 
Besseres gibt's immer, und Lautsprecher haben quasi keine preisliche Beschränkung nach oben. 
Wenn du neben dem Arbeiten bisschen Musik hörst oder in Spielen Artilleriebeschuss nicht unbedingt in Originallautstärke erleben möchtest, musst du ja nicht mehr ausgeben als notwendig.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einem USB-Headset? Wenn Du das vorne am Gheäuse einsteckst, wird automatisch die Soundkarte deaktiviert, da das Headset bei USB eine eigene hat. Wenn Du es absteckst, ist wieder die normale Karte + Boxen aktiv. Das wäre eine Lösung, wenn Dein jetziges Headset kein allzuteueres ist.


----------



## anthu (31. Mai 2011)

danke, werd mir die 2.1 systeme mal real im saturn od. mediamarkt ansehen.
und schaun welche anschlußmöglichkeiten die jeweils haben.
mein headset möcht ich eigentlich nicht tauschen,
hab das creative fatality und das find ich angenehm zu tragen.
außerdem hab ich da in verbindung mit der creative extreme music recht viele einstellmöglichkeiten.

mfg
anthu


----------

